# Vom Haus Velten



## Momo (Feb 4, 2016)

Anybody familiar or have dog from Vom Haus Velten WGSL breeder in NY?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I am attaching the link to their site, it might help you get more responses







http://www.veltengsd.com/


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I have never heard of them, not saying that is good or bad... because I am in the center of the US, and I have working lines.

The website is lacking any information on several of pages.

Most of their breeding stock have some health clearances, no DM testing listed, but most are not titled. 

As i said, I have working lines, but if I was looking for WGSL, I probably wouldn't choose this breeder. 40 years of breeding, and website is not up to date (maybe they are just getting it going?? who knows), and I see nothing about DM testing on any of their dogs, on the website.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

many websites are out of date. I don't understand, if someone is paying to keep a website running why are they not updating it? I mean seasonally at least. One I just looked at is 5 years old in the outdated information.


----------



## Momo (Feb 4, 2016)

I may speak with them since they're a lot closer than other breeders - will update if I do.


----------

